# What programs do professional portrait (model) photographers use on the shoot?



## rateeg (Oct 15, 2011)

i saw americas top model episode and saw a photoshoot done by a photographer. 
after shooting it goes straight to a laptop or computer with a program that sees the photos.

i just wanna know if anyone knows what programs do they use on site of the shoot?
are they available on the market?


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

Thats called tethered shooting, which can be done in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2011)

Tethering/remote capture software; for Nikon it's Camera Control Pro, not sure about Canon.  There are also some third-party applications that will do it.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Canon cameras come with software that allows you to shoot tethered.  If you have a dSLR, it should have come on the CD.  If not, you can probably download it for free from their website.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there,

The episodes I have seen show mostly medium format cameras so they are probably using something like Capture One. Capture One Pro also works with DSLRs not just medium format backs and cameras.


----------



## agvargo (Oct 15, 2011)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> The episodes I have seen show mostly medium format cameras so they are probably using something like Capture One. Capture One Pro also works with DSLRs not just medium format backs and cameras.



Sorry for the quote but I haven't quite figured out to reply from my iPad. 

Personally I have never been on a shoot where anything but Capture One has been used.  Currently I only shoot tethered to a computer using Capture One but have plenty of experience with Lightroom 3. Both have their own pros and cons.  The reason you are seeing most professionals using Capture One is because Phase One is one of the major producers of medium format backs and Capture One is it's native processor. 

You can shoot tethered with each program with most DSLRs.  I shoot national advertising daily with everything from a Canon 5d Mark II to a HD1 with a P25 back and personally wouldn't use any other program. 

Google is your friend in this case so check out http://www.twin-pixels.com/lightroom-dxo-capture-one-bibble-5/ to get a good rundown of various programs. I didn't read enough to see what capture device was used (actual camera makers software will read their own camera format better) but it will give you a good comparison of different software available. 

Feel free to pm me with any questions. I will be able to respond much easier on an actual keyboard.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 16, 2011)

EOS Utility, Lightroom, Phocus, or Capture One are the usual programs to shoot tethered with.


----------



## Professional (Oct 16, 2011)

I use EOS softwares if i want tethering with my Canon cameras, but i use Phocus which is produced from Hasselblad for my Hasselblad, Phocus is working with Canon/Nikon DSLRS also same as Capture One, i am thinking to get Capture One as well if needed.


----------



## rateeg (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys. can i download these programs for free on the net?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

rateeg said:


> thanks guys. can i download these programs for free on the net?



I know of one of these with a free trial period.  







  <---your friend


----------

